
Potosí: the mountain of silver that was the first global city - danielam
https://aeon.co/essays/potosi-the-mountain-of-silver-that-was-the-first-global-city
======
cbkeller
Cerro Rico is a crazy place, geologically speaking. Apparently around 800
million ounces of silver (22,695 metric tons) were produced between 1545 and
1823 [1], and even after about half a millennium of mining it still has
another 1.7 billion ounces in estimated silver reserves [2].

It's a swiss cheese of tunnels by now, so much so that the summit is subsiding
at a rate of a few cm/yr [2] due to the gradual collapse of the mountain.

[1]
[https://doi.org/10.1093/acrefore/9780199366439.013.2](https://doi.org/10.1093/acrefore/9780199366439.013.2)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cerro_Rico](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cerro_Rico)

~~~
vmurthy
You bring out a very interesting fact. A not-so-known side effect of all that
mining is that it flooded the Spanish markets in that era with so much silver
that it lost its value. Niall Ferguson in “The Ascent of Money” suggests that
all that silver in Spain couldn’t really prevent Spain from financial
headaches. Makes you wonder if the first QE was way back in 1500s , doesn’t
it? :-)

------
mvellandi
I did a mine tour. We first visited a market to buy dynamite, coca leaves, and
soda as gifts for miners we may encounter. Tunnel areas are run by different
cooperatives. It was interesting and humbling. Each coop has a devil statue in
the mine they pay weekly respect to for keeping them safe. At 4500 meters,
it's best advised to take an altitude sickness pill 12 hours before your trip
to Potosi if coming in quickly from surrounding areas. We also went to a bar
for drinks and found many locals playing cards at tables, drinking hot
lemonade with singani (Bolivian clear Brandy). Here's a BBC article about the
mines, devils:
[https://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-29448079](https://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-29448079)

------
hn_throwaway_99
The article touches on this slightly, but I don't really feel that it does
true justice to the horror of the slavery of the native Americans forced to
work in the mines by the Spaniards. "Labour draft" seems like much too mild a
euphemism for what was really rapacious enslavement. Cerro Rico is known as
"The Mountain that Eats Men" and an estimated 8 million people have died
mining it since the 16th century.

------
jihadjihad
I read a great piece of journalism a couple years ago about the miners in
Potosí and the ecotourism associated with the area. Sadly I can't find a free
version of it--here's a link to it for those interested:
[https://www.decastories.com/comeseethemountain/](https://www.decastories.com/comeseethemountain/)

------
apo
There's an awesome discussion of Potosí and its wider role in the first stages
of globalization in Mann's book _1493_.

------
cultus
Potosi is so synonomous with wealth that the word literally means "a fortune"
in Spanish now. Like another poster touched on, this came at immense human
cost.

[https://www.spanishdict.com/translate/potos%C3%AD](https://www.spanishdict.com/translate/potos%C3%AD)

